# karate for mma.



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2014)

Been looking at karate in a mma context.

at the moment we have better karate guys than kick boxers training with us. And so are primarily using karate and boxing to add the striking element.

and it does have some advantages. Compared to Thai. It tends to be a bit more deceptive and a bit harder to grapple on. It utilises a lot of tricky angles. And emphases speed. 

concept wise. Worth a look.


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Been looking at karate in a mma context.
> 
> at the moment we have better karate guys than kick boxers training with us. And so are primarily using karate and boxing to add the striking element.
> 
> ...



IMO, seeing that many MMA fighters started from a Karate or TMA background, I don't see why some things from the stand up arts, can't be applied to MMA.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd also consider the roots of kick boxing makes it no surprise that karateka are good when it comes to stand up. Muay Thai and karate have more in common that they have differences.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 1, 2014)

I think karate doesn't have enough of a variety of style to compensate for mma. But on the other hand if your a karate master you may have a chance.

It's respectable either way. Win or lose.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> I'd also consider the roots of kick boxing makes it no surprise that karateka are good when it comes to stand up. Muay Thai and karate have more in common that they have differences.



some of the differences are a bit interesting. Round house kicks fired off as a whip rather than the Thai baseball bat. (yes generalization) means you can land the shin with the knee more bent.

that becomes a single leg defence if they shoot in.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Karate is a generic term, there are many styles within the umbrella of 'Karate'. There are quite large variations in style between the various types of Karate. I'm not sure you can say that there isn't enough variety of style within karate, perhaps if you narrow it down? My style Wado Ryu has huge variations in it including grappling, throws and takedowns, other styles do as well. We use elbows and knees every bit as much as Muay Thai


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> I think karate doesn't have enough of a variety of style to compensate for mma. But on the other hand if your a karate master you may have a chance.
> 
> It's respectable either way. Win or lose.



with the kyuokashin guys i play with if they stand toe to toe they get taken down. But if they play at range and use evasive footwork. They can be really tricky.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Karate is a generic term, there are many styles within the umbrella of 'Karate'. There are quite large variations in style between the various types of Karate. I'm not sure you can say that there isn't enough variety of style within karate, perhaps if you narrow it down? My style Wado Ryu has huge variations in it including grappling, throws and takedowns, other styles do as well. We use elbows and knees every bit as much as Muay Thai



kyokashin.

they lead with the knee and snap kick.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2014)

drop bear said:


> some of the differences are a bit interesting. Round house kicks fired off as a whip rather than the Thai baseball bat. (yes generalization) means you can land the shin with the knee more bent.
> 
> that becomes a single leg defence if they shoot in.



Sorry that's going over my head lol? It's the baseball bit, I'm not familiar with the game so don't understand the example. Now if you'd said cricket...............


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2014)

remi karate kicking someone's leg off


----------

